
Ask HN: Is Facebook Messenger Censoring Swear Words? - byoung2
Messenger appears to be censoring swear words. Bullshit appeared as b* * * * * * *, that&#x27;s how I found out about it. I haven&#x27;t tested a wide range of words and I don&#x27;t see any info about it online or in the app settings. Has anyone else noticed this?
======
byoung2
OK I figured it out...the person who sent the message was using Android voice
typing, so it was Google who censored it.

------
wirddin
Google Voice censors swear words. You can switch it off though, but it is on
by default.

------
icpmacdo
Just tested it out, it is not censoring swear words for me. They use to not
allow torrent links to be sent in the past, I am not sure if thats still the
case.

------
taka0921
test

